# Gaming Monitor mit 165Hz - nicht einstellbar



## BobDobalina (28. März 2020)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe jetzt endlich einen pixelfreien MSI Optix MAG322CQR erhalten, der 165 Hz anbietet. Leider kann ich aber in Windows nur 59 und 60Hz einstellen, genauso in den nvidia-Einstellungen. Angeschlossen ist der PC via beiligendem DP-Kabel. Der PC ist aus meiner Signatur. Da die Grafikkarte defekt ist, habe ich aktuell eine 670 GTX drin.

Weiß einer, woran das liegt?


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2020)

In der Nvidia Systemsteuerung PC bei Auflösung ausgewählt?


----------



## drstoecker (28. März 2020)

Das liegt an der Grafikkarte bzw. an der DP version, die kann nicht mehr als 60hz über DisplayPort in der Auflösung darstellen.
hab auch diese Probleme mit einer hd 7950 per hdmi 50hz 3440x1440, per DisplayPort gehen 60hz.


----------



## BobDobalina (28. März 2020)

Am DP-Kabel sollte es nicht liegen oder meinst du den DP-Anschluss der GPU?
Hab den Monitor per HDMI an meinen Laptop angeschlossen, da konnt eich immerhin 144Hz auswählen.
@Jom: Sowohl in Windows als auch in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung kann ich nicht mehr auswählen. Kann nur via benutzerdefinierte Einstellungen die Hz testen. Da ging auch 170 Hz.

Mir geht es jetzt einfach darum, dass ich den Monitor testen will, damit ich ihn nicht zurückschicken muss. Ist hatl blöd, dass meine eigentliche GPU abgekackt ist. Thx an die gute Qualität von MSI und ihrem tollen Support (NICHT).


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2020)

Mach mal ein Bild von der Nvidia Systemsteuerung und da bei Auflösung.

@drstoecker
Die GTX 660 hat DP1.2 und und der kann mehr als 60Hz bei WQHD.


----------



## BobDobalina (28. März 2020)

Hier bitte.

Bei 1920x1080 hab ich dagegen nur 165Hz zur Wahl.


----------



## JoM79 (28. März 2020)

Schalt mal den Rechner und Monitor aus, zieh das Kabel raus und verbinde alles neu.
Vielleicht auch mal mit DDU den Treiber runter schmeissen und den aktuellsten für die 670 installieren.
Ein anderes Kabel zum probieren hast du nicht, oder?


----------



## BobDobalina (28. März 2020)

Naja, ich hab noch den Pixelfehler-MSI-Monitor hier. DA ist quasi das gleiche Kabel bei, aber damit hatte ich das Problem auch. Alles per Netzschalter ausschalten bringt nix, bereits getestet. Mache jetzt noch DDU und dann den neuesten Treiber.

Hast du das denn gelesen mit der Möglichkeit von 165Hz bei FHD, aber 60 bei FHD?

Edit: DDU und neuer Treiber bringt nix. Aber ich hab gerade gesehen, dass ich auch kein Fast-Sync hab. Liegts vielleicht an der GPU?


----------



## JoM79 (29. März 2020)

165Hz FHD ist nicht so viel mehr Datenübertragungsrate als WQHD 60Hz.
Aber es wird an der Grafikkarte liegen im Zusammenspiel mit dem Monitor.
DP unterstützt nur 60, 144 und 165Hz und die Karte kann wohl trotz DP1.2 nur die 60Hz.
Also kannst du im Moment nur auf die neue Karte warten.


----------

